# Anandtech.com Understanding Smartphone optics & camera trends



## Drizzt321 (Feb 25, 2013)

I came across an interesting article on Anandtech.com this morning, and while it's not quite Roger detailed, it still was an interesting read with enough to whet my appetite.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6777/understanding-camera-optics-smartphone-camera-trends


----------

